# SBS for a fly that has been killing it this year



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have issues with mop segments, get over it. It's just another material and it straight up works. Hot tipping the segment is probably not necessary, but I am a firm believer in hot spots as triggers. If you don't want to mess with it, I'm sure the fly would still fish well. 

If you hot spot, use the smallest sewing needle you can find. It makes a huge difference in threading the mop segment.










Tie a small clump of bright material (I used red Diamond Dub on this, Laser Dub would work well, also) onto a 6" length of tippet. Nothing crazy, just a few overhand knots hold it fine. Thread the mop onto the needle (I stick it in my vise) with the tail end of the mop closest to the hole in the needle.










Insert the tag of tippet into the needle, and pull it through. Now this is critical: before you pull the hot tag tight to the mop, put a small drop of gel superglue on the knot area of the hot tag, then pull it into the mop and let the glue set. This will tack the hot spot in place and keep it from coming undone. If there's any tag of mono sticking out of the base of the mop segment, trim it off. You can leave the hot tag full length, but I usually trim it square. 










I tie this bug on a size 8 Firehole 321, which is a curved shank hook. Tie on a set of large bead chain eyes near the hook eye.










Tie down the mop segment.










For the body, I use Diamond Dub (black/blue here) in either a dubbing loop or a dubbing brush. The brushes make the job quicker but loops work fine. Wrap the Diamond Dub up to just behind the bead chain. Brush the material backwards towards the tail to tease the material back.










Tie in 2 strands of rubber legs. I prefer to tie them on Galloup-style, figure eighting thread around them. It helps make them stick out instead of laying back against the body.










Tie in a hen soft hackle feather (I used black here) in between the legs and bead chain eyes, wrap it as many turns as you can, tie it off.










Lastly, reattach your Diamond Dub brush (or use a dubbing loop) and wrap around the eyes and one turn in front of the eyes. Tie it off, brush it out (Velcro works great). Trim the legs to your desired length.










I'm not sure what exactly the fish think it is, maybe a jumbo dragonfly nymph, maybe a small fish, maybe a craw...who cares, they eat it. It's also pretty durable and has an excellent sink rate for smaller shallow streams. If you need it to get deeper, just sub in lead dumbbells instead of bead chain. I need to get this fly in front of carp because I know they will eat this, too. If you don't have Diamond Dub (first off, get some, you will love it), you can sub in some sort of coarse nymph dubbing. I have done these in sort of a dark brown color with orange hot tip, and the black/blue has been a killer.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Bob Clauser and Jack Gartside would be jealous of this and other flies you tie. I was meaning to ask you for the how to because my needle is just too thick.
Thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have tied a couple now. Really fun to tie. I cannot wait to fish them.
My first time using a dubbing loop and I need to get more material into them.
I think steelhead will love these too as a sculpin. Maybe even try it on the Mad next week.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rickerd said:


> I have tied a couple now. Really fun to tie. I cannot wait to fish them.
> My first time using a dubbing loop and I need to get more material into them.
> I think steelhead will love these too as a sculpin. Maybe even try it on the Mad next week.
> 
> Rickerd


Keep me posted, good luck!


----------

